# Split Pea Soup With Ham



## redheelerdog (Dec 29, 2016)

Kind of chilly here today, worked outside on the tractor clearing a little snow and installing a battery heating blanket and oil pan heater.

Came in the house and the wife was making a big pot of split pea soup.

It was kind of a spit pea soup day, chilly and a guy needs a nice warm soup to heat up with!

We also had some home made garlic bread, crackers and some Tillamook cheese.













Capture.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 2a.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 2b.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Pea soup 7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016






Here's my favorite part - New battery powered salt and pepper shakers.













Pea soup 8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016






It has a light on the bottom so you can see how much is being put on  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Pea soup 9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 29, 2016






Kudos to my wife for a fine pea soup  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking! and stay warm.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 29, 2016)

Split pea soup is my favorite. Your wife's result looks fantastic!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes Sir!

That's a hearty looking bowl of pea soup!

A big favorite around here too!

Point to your wife for making some fantastic looking pea soup!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tasty soup! 

Not sure I need lighted shakers. Usually I don't eat in the dark! Nit since my days living at the coast when the power would go out during storms!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2016)

I love split pea and ham soup.  Like you said, nothing beats it on a cold day.  Your wife's looks really great.

I had a set of battery operated salt and pepper shakers.  The first time i used them, the entire inner section of the salt shaker (including batteries) fell into a big pot of spaghetti sauce I was cooking.  Never worked too well after that.  LOL

Gary


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 30, 2016)

Split pea soup looks very good John!


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 30, 2016)

You had me with Split pea soup. And now the pics........ Yummmm. It looks great and I'll bet tastes fantastic.... Great job to your wife and you.


----------



## b-one (Dec 30, 2016)

Man I would love a bowl of that! Running late on the winter prep? I blew a line on my plow for the wettest snow of the year luckily it was only about 2-3 inches but still a pain to move by hand.


----------

